# Colnago 55th Ani. Edition



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Saw this at the LBS today - very detailed work. #1 of 100 limited edition, with Campy Super Record 11. I think I heard the guy behind the counter comment that the lettering was in real gold?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

....and the lugs. The headbadge is in platinum:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/10/ernesto-colnagos-master-55th.html


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Is that not a bit silly...Real gold on a bicycle? What, "because you can..."


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Where are the diamonds, sapphires and rubies? Has someone reminded Ernesto that Elvis and Liberace are long gone?


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

A little gold leaf isn't going to add much to Ernesto's budget ... but imagine what that little baby's going to be worth in a few years. Apart from what you'd do to the green-eyed monsters on the riding trail. Gorgeous!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

12k? I think that's how much they go for.


----------



## fxx (Aug 17, 2010)

Dinosaur said:


> 12k? I think that's how much they go for.


I guess $10,899


----------

